# Looking for a 10" that can handle 1100watts



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Any one out know of a 10" sub that can do it. I am also looking for it to go in a small vented enclosure. As you can see the L7 I have now takes up my whole trunk. It sounds good but now I am looking for a sub that will take up as little room as possible. Looking for mix of spl and sql and box size less than 1.25^3.

Here is what I have now and as you can see not much trunk space.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*box size less than 1.25cf*
is that before or after sub/port displacement?

What amp?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *box size less than 1.25cf*
> is that before or after sub/port displacement?
> 
> What amp?


Directed 1100 D

If possible I could bridge amp to 800 @ 2 oms
Right now with L7 its bridged 1100 @ 1 ohms

I am hoping to keep size after sub/port displacement but I could change that if not possible


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

U should go all out and get a 10" Kicker Solo-X


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

brahma 10 or xxx10 could work

pretty expensive little bastards though


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

can a W7 do that? also, check out MMATS, they make some good stuff.






...........what did tha five fingers say to the face?


SALAAAP!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

The Kicker Solo X's are sweet. The only thing with Kicker is to get them to hit good they like large ported enclosures. The box I have now is 2.5^3 and it takes up to much of my trunk.










Russia said:


> U should go all out and get a 10" Kicker Solo-X


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Digital Designs could suit your needs also.


----------



## DownSouth300 (Mar 6, 2004)

Y not try a fosgate 10? if u need it get the competition 10, it should hold anything u throw at it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DownSouth300 said:


> Y not try a fosgate 10? if u need it get the competition 10, it should hold anything u throw at it.


Ahahahahahahahahahahaha... Fosgate...

Those clowns haven't produced anything good in years.

Brahama 10 :thumbup: .


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

...........what did tha five fingers say to the face?
SALAAAP![/QUOTE said:


> hahahahaha....kicker solo baric or a nice xplod.....


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

L7's need a huge box to sound good and I wouldn't give my worst enemy anything from Sony. I also refuse to buy Rockford since they started selling at Best Buy. I think that was a bad move on their part. 









B14GEE said:


> ...........what did tha five fingers say to the face?
> SALAAAP![/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahaha....kicker solo baric or a nice xplod.....


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Forgot to add this:

B14GEE that was a classic episode of David Chapelle wasn't it?




B14GEE said:


> ...........what did tha five fingers say to the face?
> SALAAAP![/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahaha....kicker solo baric or a nice xplod.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> a nice xplod.....


No such thing.

Well, I take that back... the XAV-7W is a quality unit. But other than that, Sony car audio makes me cry.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

samo said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahaha... Fosgate...
> 
> Those clowns haven't produced anything good in years.
> 
> Brahama 10 :thumbup: .


Fosgate I thought made good amps but there speakers were just ok
There is one comp. 10" that I think sony made or I think mtx not sure Ill look it up that had a Huge magnet and handled like 2000 watts rms a peice Ill find it and respond on it later 

Edit: Ok I looked and I was wrong its the PowerAcoustik mofo10
they handle 1000 watts rms and 2400 peak the numbers look good I havent heard them though
not to bad on price either most places are like 150-170 a peice


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> Fosgate I thought made good amps but there speakers were just ok
> There is one comp. 10" that I think sony made or I think mtx not sure Ill look it up that had a Huge magnet and handled like 2000 watts rms a peice Ill find it and respond on it later
> 
> Edit: Ok I looked and I was wrong its the PowerAcoustik mofo10
> ...


MTX made a sub that performed similar to above mentioned. It was the RFL, but not sure if it came in a 10" model or net. Needed a pretty large box for optimum results though and was about $800-1000 each or somewhere in that neighborhood.

1000W rms is very very optimistic for that Power Acoustik sub. Maybe under bass-off conditions where resonant freq. of the vehicle is used all the time and frequencies below 40 hz aren't played, then maybe. With full range music, I'm not too sure. Have seen them smoke with much less power and no clipping/distortion.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> MTX made a sub that performed similar to above mentioned. It was the RFL, but not sure if it came in a 10" model QUOTE]
> yes yes thats the one I couldnt think of the name the one I saw was a 10 and the magnet was almost the same size as the cone itself
> heard it at a spl drag a few years ago the guy had them powered by an old school orion 2150 one for each sub.
> Mad Loudness ears were ringing with plugs in them


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

samo said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahaha... Fosgate...
> 
> Those clowns haven't produced anything good in years.
> 
> :thumbup: .



Amen to that, try a Audiobahn Linear Compression sub


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of Audiobahn. The only thing I here about Audiobahn is there subs are over rated. The sub gets the recommended RMS and they blow. I havn't heard anything good about them. IMO Rockford went downhill when they started selling in Best Buy. I do like how the HX2's look. Looks like they can take a good amout of power.






bickmade said:


> Amen to that, try a Audiobahn Linear Compression sub


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

bickmade said:


> Amen to that, try a Audiobahn Linear Compression sub


LOL, you say that RF is crap and then you recommend Audiobahn

classic...


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

when you happen to know alot of people that blow their rockford sub/amp it kinda tells you something. also I had a 15" ultra excursion I tried to blow on purpose and I couldn't do it. Also the amp never gets hot or warm because of the fans. I had nothing but good with audiobahn. I now have three 10" aluminums at 1 ohm and a 1200 watt amp that works fine. My two friends had audiobahn setups that had no problems, but is sux when someone steals your sh!t.



sr20dem0n said:


> LOL, you say that RF is crap and then you recommend Audiobahn
> 
> classic...


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Chicago Tony said:


> I'm not a big fan of Audiobahn. The only thing I here about Audiobahn is there subs are over rated. The sub gets the recommended RMS and they blow. I havn't heard anything good about them. IMO Rockford went downhill when they started selling in Best Buy. I do like how the HX2's look. Looks like they can take a good amout of power.


I had a HCX1300 (1200 watts at 1 ohm) with a 15" ultra excursion. It handles 1000 watts rms. I don't know where you went wrong with audiobahn, but my sh!t hits!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

bickmade said:


> when you happen to know alot of people that blow their rockford sub/amp it kinda tells you something. also I had a 15" ultra excursion I tried to blow on purpose and I couldn't do it. Also the amp never gets hot or warm because of the fans. I had nothing but good with audiobahn. I now have three 10" aluminums at 1 ohm and a 1200 watt amp that works fine. My two friends had audiobahn setups that had no problems, but is sux when someone steals your sh!t.


I'm not saying RF is good, RF sucks, but Audiobahn is no better. Just because something doesn't blow doesn't mean it's good 

Audiobahn sounds like utter shit. They get loud, and that is absolutely it. Do you like to listen to your music or do you want to go around everywhere playing test tones as loud as you can? You couldn't pay me to run Audiobahn in my car, I can't stand listening to crappy subs that screw up my music. Maybe if they spent their time actually making their products SOUND better instead of wasting everything on looks they might be able to make a decent speaker, until then they will NEVER find their way near my car.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^ word.

I've got a $100 Panasonic 10". It never blew. That doesn't make it a good sub... in fact, it sucks ass.


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

My opinion is that if you want quality, buy the older rockford fosgate, BEFORE Best Buy owned them, or alpine.

bryan


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I'm not saying RF is good, RF sucks, but Audiobahn is no better. Just because something doesn't blow doesn't mean it's good
> 
> Audiobahn sounds like utter shit. They get loud, and that is absolutely it. Do you like to listen to your music or do you want to go around everywhere playing test tones as loud as you can? You couldn't pay me to run Audiobahn in my car, I can't stand listening to crappy subs that screw up my music. Maybe if they spent their time actually making their products SOUND better instead of wasting everything on looks they might be able to make a decent speaker, until then they will NEVER find their way near my car.


You seem to have alot of expertise in this area, so as far as sound quality goes compairing my system to my cousins JL I was impressed. For $600
tha sh!t better be good. I didn't really notice a quality different (maybe a little). Maybe you can enlighten me with your knowledge ol wise one.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I'm not saying RF is good, RF sucks, but Audiobahn is no better. Just because something doesn't blow doesn't mean it's good


So your saying a speaker that can handle abuse is not manufactured good aka good quality? I know your talkin about sound quality but god forbid me paying 360 for my three subs that im happy with. You get what you pay for right? Yea they might not be the "best" subs out there but I would get them over many companies ie sony, rockford, jbl. You can make any sub sound good with the right frequency settings, right box deminsions, and so on.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

also stick to the subjust, he asked what subs can handle 1100 watts not how much does audiobahn suck a$$


----------



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

Another bump on the brahma. I've got 2 12's that I run in competition getting 4kw a piece during comp and 2kw a piece daily driving. They can handle the power and no doubt will compete closely with the W7 for half the price.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you have a pair of brahmas?

awesome, any pics?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

SR20demon, I was wondering if you heard anything about the Orion H2? I put the link to the sub below. I have a DEI 1100D that puts out 1100 watts at 1 Ohm would I have enough power for the Dual 2 ohm voice coil? 



http://www.orioncaraudio.com/subwoofers/sub_H2_series.asp






sr20dem0n said:


> you have a pair of brahmas?
> 
> awesome, any pics?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know all that much about them

I do know they need gobs of power to really shine though, probably quite a bit more than 1100rms


----------



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

No pics yet, but very very soon.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

while my kicker solobaric 12 inch L7 sounds bigger and badder in a 3 cf ported box, i had it in a sealed kicker box before running off of a kx1200.1. solobaric is king of small enclosures. anything rf makes is over rated and way too massed produced to be the quality they used to be and well sony...they could care less about product quality or quality control. a sealed 1.25-5 cf box directly from kicker, they make them to the right specs (duh, they make subs themselves) would probably fill your need for boom and yield decent quality (L7s are not made to be clear, their made to be LOUD). or just go for that solo X and make a box that fills your entire trunk. who needs cargo space when they have a few thousand watts of power??


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I already have a 12 L7 in a 2.5^3 vented encosure. Sounds real good and like it alot but that box takes up a good chunk of my trunk. With the amps in the trunk also = no room and alot of weight. I think the round solobarics are the king of small enclosures but not the L5's or L7's. They need medium to large enclosures to give them a chance to breathe. I am thinking of going with a ed 12A in a 1 cube box. I am thinking that should sound very good and get pretty loud but they are so hard to get right now.













NickZac said:


> while my kicker solobaric 12 inch L7 sounds bigger and badder in a 3 cf ported box, i had it in a sealed kicker box before running off of a kx1200.1. solobaric is king of small enclosures. anything rf makes is over rated and way too massed produced to be the quality they used to be and well sony...they could care less about product quality or quality control. a sealed 1.25-5 cf box directly from kicker, they make them to the right specs (duh, they make subs themselves) would probably fill your need for boom and yield decent quality (L7s are not made to be clear, their made to be LOUD). or just go for that solo X and make a box that fills your entire trunk. who needs cargo space when they have a few thousand watts of power??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Chicago Tony said:


> I already have a 12 L7 in a 2.5^3 vented encosure. Sounds real good and like it alot but that box takes up a good chunk of my trunk. With the amps in the trunk also = no room and alot of weight. I think the round solobarics are the king of small enclosures but not the L5's or L7's. They need medium to large enclosures to give them a chance to breathe. I am thinking of going with a ed 12A in a 1 cube box. I am thinking that should sound very good and get pretty loud but they are so hard to get right now.


If you feel like making a sick setup and have prettymuch all of your trunk, my buddy who has a spev V got an L7 put in his spare wheel well. Tweeter did the work and it looks sick as can be and sounds great. I think it costs him several hundred bucks thou. Who needs doughnut tyres when we have fix-a-flat?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

samo said:


> No such thing.
> 
> Well, I take that back... the XAV-7W is a quality unit. But other than that, Sony car audio makes me cry.


re-word that sony *XPLOD* makes you cry. the old mobile es line of head units are still the shit today


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> re-word that sony *XPLOD* makes you cry. the old mobile es line of head units are still the shit today


also try a magnum (not a gun nor the large condoms but the stereo integrity D2 magnum) if you can't get ahold of a A series just as good if not better and 20 bucks cheaper. i would say IDMAX if you could get ahold of the v.2 not the v.3's. i got a v.3 (still a little pissed i couldn't get my BX1000D today, damn ups with their signature required policy) and they are some space hungry little bastards. i will need to build a 2.5 cube ported to good response out of it if i go ported (i got a 2.17 gross vol. sealed now)


----------



## Grey Fox (Apr 30, 2004)

How about the E10a? I can't remember the specs offhand


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The 10a isn't made anymore

In a couple of months they'll release the Av2 in 12 and 15, but I don't think they're going to make a 10Av2 unless a lot of people request one.


----------

